# Findlay reservoir



## NWO3131 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking to hit findlay for perch or walleye anyone been getting any luck?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hit and miss. Just give it a shot. They can hit one day and not the next,,,,who knows.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I second what ress said , catch a few one day , completely dead the next. But even when they are biting its not all that great.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Haven't had any luck on perch. Catfish are biting good. Picked up one walleye last week on leeches.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was out there last night on the north side. Saw a guy pull 3 eyes around 15" on a green roostertail.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

went out there tonight. caught 5 walleye. 4 were over 16in. 4 10in. perch. 5 channel kitties. all about 18 in. a bunch of small wb. 1 small mouth that was 12in. lost some others that i don't know what they were, 2 that snapped my line. best night i've had all year. wind was out of the north west. it had a chop on it. than just before dark it died down and they stopped biting. caught 1 walleye on shrimp and everything else on worms.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

next bite said:


> went out there tonight. caught 5 walleye. 4 were over 16in. 4 10in. perch. 5 channel kitties. all about 18 in. a bunch of small wb. 1 small mouth that was 12in. lost some others that i don't know what they were, 2 that snapped my line. best night i've had all year. wind was out of the north west. it had a chop on it. than just before dark it died down and they stopped biting. caught 1 walleye on shrimp and everything else on worms.


Thats a nice evening on the Res. Congrats


----------



## mreaglewon (Feb 20, 2005)

I had my boat in last week and tried but only caught catfish and crappie.:T

Are you guys fishing the shore? What kind of tackle and baits?:G:F

Usually I have been trolling the waters of Fostoria (#5 & #6). I have only caught a few walleye that were 18" and a lot of throw back saugeye this year.

Also, where can I find the rules for Findlay Res?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

#1 has a 10hp limit and #2 electric only. ONDR will have any other regs listed.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sure Ress just mixed up the numbers but No.1 is Electric only and No.2 has the 10HP limit. No. 2 is the big one.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

DUH,,Yep......... Heard today there was a big crawfish kill after one of the cities copper sprays & they claim it will not hirt the fish!!!!!!


----------



## bignosdaddy (Aug 9, 2009)

Went to the Big Res tonight with the family, we fished from the bank, and all we caught was to small bluegill and I caught about a 9" walleye with a rattling bait. Just letting you all know how our night of fishing went. Really can't wait for the Walleye to come on and I can sit on the banks and just reel them walleye in


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ress said:


> DUH,,Yep......... Heard today there was a big crawfish kill after one of the cities copper sprays & they claim it will not hirt the fish!!!!!!


Dang! ,... I was just gonna go out there and catch some for a boil.


----------



## getthenet1702 (Aug 14, 2010)

There are still crawdad every foot u step on the rocks. It would take an act of god to kill all those Haha. I have been pulling the walleye out pretty steady the last couple weeks just using a worm on a slip bobber about 14 15' down. Perch are slow and not catching the size I was a month ago. Tons of blue gill. I always fish reservoir 2.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Any other tips? What side? Time of day? I know their still thick in #2.
Anyone notice how the zebra muscels are thining out, not as many this year as the last couple years.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

getthenet1702 said:


> There are still crawdad every foot u step on the rocks. It would take an act of god to kill all those Haha. I have been pulling the walleye out pretty steady the last couple weeks just using a worm on a slip bobber about 14 15' down. Perch are slow and not catching the size I was a month ago. Tons of blue gill. I always fish reservoir 2.


Great job! I can't catch an eye to save my life. LOL. Are the ones you catching dinks or keepers?


----------



## bignosdaddy (Aug 9, 2009)

Well everyone,

I, my son, and my Father In Law made it back out tonight. We were in my Father In Law's 14' boat and we went out at 5:00pm and came back to the dock at 9:00pm and all we caught was 5 walleyes "all were 12" or smaller" ---6 White Bass all were about 12"-15"---1 22" smallmouth---and 7 cats that ranged 18" to 25". So with that said I have no idea where all the nice big Walleye are???


----------



## phototails (Jul 31, 2005)

Fished last night from 7:15 til 9:45 with my daughter's boyfriend, East bank just Noth of Pump House, white rooster tail, we caught 8 white bass, 1 very small eye.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

bignosdaddy said:


> Well everyone,
> 
> I, my son, and my Father In Law made it back out tonight. We were in my Father In Law's 14' boat and we went out at 5:00pm and came back to the dock at 9:00pm and all we caught was 5 walleyes "all were 12" or smaller" ---6 White Bass all were about 12"-15"---1 22" smallmouth---and 7 cats that ranged 18" to 25". So with that said I have no idea where all the nice big Walleye are???


Who give a hoot if you catch any walleye when you caught a 22" smallmouth! That's a behemoth!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Seriously! And a 25" channel is only an inch short of "Fish Ohio".


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Went out this morning with a leech in a dropshot for smallies and only got a channel. Just my luck


----------

